# Need help identify disease



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Need help identify what I am dealing with. New fish in QT tank. Tank is cycle and 3 fish in it since 6 days ago. Tank is cycled with 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite and 20 nitrate. Tank is 29 gallon. 50% water change every 3 days. Since yesterday one of the fish started developing clear and red puffs. I have General Cure, Furan 2, PraziPro, Metro. Not sure what I am dealing with so do know what med to use

TIA for your help.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

There are far more experienced fishkeepers on here but since you haven't received an answer yet I will chime in and try to help. Looks like Columnaris to me. I have never personally dealt with it but have heard horror stories of it wiping out tanks within days. Google it, there are many antibiotic treatments recommended but not always successful. One thing I do know is to lower your water temperature because higher temps are said to spread it more quickly. Good luck and sorry for your situation.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you for your input. I have never dealt with Columnaris. Good thing I have these fish in QT. The other two fish has not shown any symptoms yet but I am guessing they have it also? I have started treating with Furan 2, Paraguard and Salt. Today, the fish looks a little better so I added second dose. I will keep adding it and hope it will recover.

Thanks again.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

The fish passed away last night. The other two still not showing any symptoms. How long do I keep them in QT before adding them to the main tank? If it is Columnaris, I am afraid to add to my tank and wipe out my other fish.

Thanks


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

There isn't really any 100% effective time, as most diseases can remain in a cystic form for a long time. However, I usually do 2-3 weeks.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Also, I agree with the columnaris diagnosis.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

The way that disease spreads and how dangerous it is, i don't know if would ever add those fish. Maybe after at least a month. But personally I would tear down that QT and bleach everything in it. Be careful with any nets or other equipment that you may have used in it as well.


----------



## eric1115 (Apr 11, 2015)

The two fish are still not showing any symptoms yet. I don't want to just cull them if they don't have any disease. I can keep the two in the QT for a month or even two if necessary. What is the longest time can Columnaris stay dormant?

Thanks


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

I don't know if there is a definite answer to that question. There was a member on here who had a columnaris outbreak that killed all his fish. He put everything in storage for maybe a year if i remember correctly. When he started up again his new fish contracted it again. Did it lay dormant that whole time or did his new fish have it? He got the fish from a reputable source so I can't answer that question. I'm not saying to kill off your fish but I would definitely wait a month. I would imagine they would show signs of it before then. You should google the disease and also look up some fish veterinarians that are out there. Dr. Erik Johnson is one who posts videos on YouTube and had a couple websites and is very informative. Hopefully, your other fish will be ok.


----------

